# request from NOVA SCOTIA NOMINEE PROGRAM



## skilla4us (Jul 20, 2014)

HOW DO I ANSWER OR ADDRESS THE FOLLOWING ISSUES RAISED BY IMMIGRATION OFFICER HANDLING MY FILE AT NOVA SCOTIA NOMINEE PROGRAM....

Adaptability, including strong, established connection and employability
- Prove your genuine intention and ability to settle permanently in Nova Scotia via the following:
o outline your employability in the Nova Scotia, including the recognition of your credentials or a suitable plan for obtaining this recognition
o define your potential social, economic and labour market contributions to the community, considering current local labour market conditions and requirements for job prospects
o explain your existing association to the community, including close family relations, business connections and activities in the community and any other significant community connections
o demonstrate your efforts to secure employment in the community
o provide information about your research into the community
o any other relevant information


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

skilla4us said:


> HOW DO I ANSWER OR ADDRESS THE FOLLOWING ISSUES RAISED BY IMMIGRATION OFFICER HANDLING MY FILE AT NOVA SCOTIA NOMINEE PROGRAM....
> 
> Adaptability, including strong, established connection and employability
> - Prove your genuine intention and ability to settle permanently in Nova Scotia via the following:
> ...



It is pretty self-explanatory. Give them the information requested - just write them a letter that addresses all of the above. If you have not done any of the above (ie. checked whether you are employable in NS, etc.) then you aren't likely to be successful.


----------

